# underwater cameras



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

hey everyone, I would like to know what cameras you guys use (still and video) and about what they cost? I am getting into diving now and I want to be able to take quality pictures and videoof whats down there. ive looked around various places on the net for different cameras and they cost too much to just pick one and hope its what i like so, Ireally would like to hear your opinions. and maybe pictures of your setups if you have any. 

and one more thing,are those cheapie one time use waterproofstill cameras worth a crap for snorkeling??


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

The cheap waterproof ones if you mean the 35 mm, are unfortunately that....35 mm. I tried a couple in the past for when family visited, heres the big problem....they give you a cross hair target to look thru since you are never gonna get your mask up to that itty bitty viewfinder. I found that not even 25% of the pics even caught the subject in them. And that really sucks when you are paying to get film developed.

AS far as the digital, the amount of megapixels is pretty much what determins it. The higher end brands have features for color filters to suposedly remove some of the blue or green. Not sure how well that works.

AS far as video, without getting into high end, and a HUGE camera housing that looks like a piece of sewer pipe with plexiglass on the ends, a regular digital that also takes video works decent. There are 2 levels, the 720x360, and the 360x180. One is exactly half the resolution as the other, and makes a differnce in the video. To see the difference, on the list of videos on our website below, the "CHUNKY LOVE DIVES MIAMI" and "DIVING THE USS ORISKANY" were with the higher resolution CasioExilim, and check out the begining of "SUMMER OF LOVE" on the Oriskany, with the lower video resolution Intova. But both take about equal stills.

water darkness (depth)and clarity make a huge differnce. I have footage with the lower res that looks better than the higher res becuase of darkness. Low light underwater causes it to compensate by becoming EXTREMLY grainy.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought an olympus a few months back, they have 2 brands out now... One that does like 30ft in water and has a 5ft drop span... and another one that goes about 10ft down and a 5ft drop....I think mine was 250 for the 10ft under water..


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We've got a new underwater digital camera and housingsetup that so far has been a big hit this year. It's rated to 130, 5mp, and has all of the features of the higher dollar setups - all for $225. We've sold quite a few to the folks going out to Oriskany and have gotten great feedback so far. IMO would be a great way to get started in uw photography.

They'll be 20% off this weekend during the sale.

Jim

MBT Divers


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang Jim! That comes out to only $180!! Smokin deal! Whats the brand name?


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah i cant wait to come see the shop this weekend. hopefully i will meet some members there. that camera sounds like a good deal, does it do video?


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree with the cheap camera-crappy pictures connection. I had a camera (35mm) that I kept in the bag for a while and took a bunch of pics one time while swimming around on the surface with a dolphin and her baby. Plenty of light and clear water and still had bad pics and half of them were way off center.It probably didn't help that the film was old and stayed in the bag for abouta year. I'm looking for agood underwater digital camera.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hopefully I get to meet you this weekend matthey!


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

Been looking at a sealife dc 600 ditigal camera 6.1 mp, rated to 200 ft around $500, it has a inner camera and an outer housing if i understood the guy at bass pro shop you can take still and video but you have to switch the modes before you close the case. not sure if that could be a problem?

BA


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah id say that would be a problem.:banghead


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

I use an old nikonos five with a big ole strobe and a nikon 20mm and 15mm lens. It is not a digital but takesawsome picutures even though it is roughly 15 years old.

the camera setup looks something like this but with a bigger strobe and lens.

http://www.nikonians.org/html/resources/nikon_articles/underwater/Nikonos/nikonos_V_SB105_set.jpg


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a Nikonas setup if you are interested in a 35 mm setup.

2 Nikonas 2 bodies, 20mm lens, 2 35mm lens, subsea strobe, closeup attachments large pelican case.$400 OBOhere is a picture of a Flounder from the cameras taken on the three barges years ago.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> *cape horn 24 (4/11/2008)*Been looking at a sealife dc 600 ditigal camera 6.1 mp, rated to 200 ft around $500, it has a inner camera and an outer housing if i understood the guy at bass pro shop you can take still and video but you have to switch the modes before you close the case. not sure if that could be a problem?
> 
> BA


I have the DC 500 and it does both stills and video and you can change the mode while its in its case. Not sure about the 600 but you can with the 500. Also my case leaked in a little water after the camera was out of warranty and it fried the camera. I sent Sealife an email asking if they thought they could fix it and they told me to send it in. A week later or so I got a new camera, new case, and a new battery in the mail for free. Keep in mind that the warranty had been expired for 6 months or so.


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

i have been looking at the dc 600 for a while and i think i am going to get that one unless someone can change my mind.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Heard lots of good things about the DC series. That'll probably be my next camera as well.


----------



## Capt Rick (Jan 6, 2008)

I bought the Sealife DC600 6.1 megapixel last Novemberfor a dive trip to Roatan and for use in my ECRA Research dives.

It's an awesome compact underwater camera/housing that's easy to use (just set on auto) that also doubles as a great topside camera without the housing. Be sure to buy an extra battery and a 1MB memory card.

Check it out at Scuba.com along with some great info on selectingunderwater camera and video equipment.

http://www.scuba.com/scuba-gear/Cameras.html

Good diving,

CaptRick

Emerald Coast ReefAssn - Reef Researcher

"Building a Better Bottom"


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

I just bought an underwater dvd digital recorder, which takes still as well from Carlos at Bay Breeze.

http://www.bonicadive.com/page178.htm

This thing is pretty slick and easy to use. Shot some video out at Navarre Pier just to test it out and get a feel for it.

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">




<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">definitley some potential here.


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll give another endorsement for the SeaLife DC series. I bought the DC500 last year, and I've had good results so far. I also have the expternal strobe, and I would recommend that accessery to anyone. You can change mode under water, but if you have not done some pratice beforehand, it can get a little awkward. I am still learning how to use mine.


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

i have a sony hdr fx1 video camera with a sea and sea housing. ive had it for about a year and a half and zero complaints. the sony does great in low light and has held up really well. if you are gonna get into video i would definetly spend a little more and get a 3 chip camera.


----------



## stichrunner (Mar 26, 2008)

i used a olympusStylus770 SW in maui it can go 33ft without the housing and like 300 with the housing. it took good pics on the suface and i put it in a snap sights case and pressed recored jumped in the water and i took a 45min video to a 100ft and all in between it came out real clear sound and all. i was about to oder the cace for it but they just came out withthe Stylus 1030 SW witch is a 10.1 mp and it also can go 33ft with no case i found it on 86street photo shop online for like 250.00 i was a little woried about the price couse it goes for 329 to 399.00. not sure if there a good comp or not.here or some photos from the 770 from the suf looking down. thats abot 60 ft down







the man in the grey suit took his leg


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I am considering buying the Intova IC500 digital waterproof camera. How is the quality of the pics with this camera (in the case) out of the water? I kayak fish, so I need something waterproof, but I also like the idea that it would float if dropped. I might do some video above and just below the surface, but not as often. Thanks for any insight you can give!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a Sealife reef master mini, great little camera, took great pics. However it is very easy to leave the battery door open after down loading pics to the computer and go diving. That cost me $250 for about 8 dives. Just got me Intova IC600 6 megapixel you can get them online for $135 or so with the housing and everything plus they sell plenty of accesories for them. yes they do take good pics.


----------

